# Ijssel vs. Twente-Kanal???



## HAPE-1909 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte diese Woche wegen Urlaub mal ein paar Mal zum Nachtangeln fahren.

Da ich aus Coesfeld komme, bietet sich der Twente-Kanal in Enschede aufgrund der nahen Entfernung natürlich an.

Jetzt habe ich gehört, dass dort mehr Karpfen im Gewässer sind...

Da ich eher auf Hecht/Zander und halt in der Nacht auf Aal aus bin, stellt sich nun die Frage, ob dies das richtige Gewässer ist!?

Kann mir hier mal jemand sagen, was nun besser ist? Ijssel oder Twente?

Bin jetzt hier nicht auf der Suche nach euren Hotspots oder dergleichen, suche hier nur ein paar Stellen, die in der "Nähe" sind und relativ ruhig in der Natur gelegen sind, man nach Möglichkeit aber sein Auto am Angelplatz stellen kann...
Sprich, ich muss mich jetzt nicht an der großen Hauptstraße hinsetzen, da für mich ein Angeltag immer mit Ruhe und Entspannung zu tun hat und ich auch mal zwischendurch in Ruhe zur Zeitung greifen will...;-)

Bin also für ein paar grenznahe Gegenden und vorallem auf die Antwort, welches Gewässer für Raubfisch das bessere ist sehr dankbar!


----------



## joopie (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ijssel vs. Twente-Kanal???*

Hallo Hape-Coesfeld,
beide Gewässer sind nichts fürs Nachtangeln, da Nachtangeln ausserhalb der Monate Juni - August in den Niederlanden verboten ist.
Am Twente-Kanal, Karpfengewässer, wird das selbst streng kontrolliert.
Fischen also nur bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang bzw. ab eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang.
#d


----------



## HAPE-1909 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ijssel vs. Twente-Kanal???*

Ich meine, gehört zu haben, dass es ein paar Gewässer gibt, in denen es erlaubt ist, ganzjährig nachts zu angeln!

Bin mir relativ sicher, dass mindestens eins von beiden (Ijssel oder Twente-Kanal) mit entsprechenden Nachtangelschein dazugehört!

Wollte heute mittag mal die Nachtangelkarte kaufen und da werd ich ja wohl ne sichere Info zu bekommen.

Werd diese dann auch hier mal posten!


----------



## Wizard2 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ijssel vs. Twente-Kanal???*

im twente gibts auch zander, aber die Ijssel is mom top:vik:


----------



## zanderzone (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ijssel vs. Twente-Kanal???*

Ind der Iissel knallt es richtig! War letzte woche mit nem Kumpel vertikalfischen wur hatten zusammen 25 Zander! Keine riesen, aber ein paar schöne waren schon dabei! Es gibt einige Stellen an der Ijssel, wo du nachtangeln kannst, wo genau, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen! Morgen gehts wieder hin.. Kann Euch ja mal berichten wie´s war!!

mfg
zanderzone


----------

